# Who  thinks they should have never joined the Canadian Forces



## Richard421WO (8 Nov 2016)

This poll can reflect on the CF or Veteran Affairs support.




_edited for title spelling._


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2016)

And what do you hope to prove or achieve by this?


----------



## Pusser (8 Nov 2016)

Disgruntlement is not limited to those who have been injured.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Nov 2016)

.....,or can spell.


----------



## Remius (8 Nov 2016)

Richard421WO said:
			
		

> This poll can reflect on the CF or Veteran Affairs support.



Can it though?  It isn't very scientific, nor is the target audience very accurate.  I doubt you'll get a sample size here big enough to come to any conclusion. 

The title is very biased as well.  

Most people I know injured or not are proud of their service and wouldn't change a thing about joining.  But some are pissed at the way they've been treated.


----------

